# Fender (ish) 5E7 project



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Greetings from London. I have a good friend who collects and builds amps in his spare time. He sold me this guy about 2 years ago for next to nothing. Doesn't look pretty but sounds fantastic if you like those Fender cleans and because of the pre-amp volume control, you can get some really nice saturation going. He used to use this as his gigging rig but now uses a vintage Bandmaster. He told me he over-built everything on this one and used any parts from his amp collection that he had lying around. I have no idea when it comes to amp parts but I always like how the innards look on amps. I think I need a new cab for this one since his original one is just a plain pine box, screwed together, no nice dove-tails or such!! Anyhow, here are some pics. If anyone thinks the circuit is something other than 5E7, please chime in........he told me it's about 25 watts and has 2 volume controls, treble/mid/bass, and a presence. 

View attachment 2976
View attachment 2977
View attachment 2978
View attachment 2979


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, thats a sweet nice looking amp. I see a dual potentiometer there. Does it have a Post Phase Inverter Master Volume?


----------

